# 2020 Xpress Skiff 115 Yamaha SHO 5hrs 29900.00



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Almost new 5 hrs full warranty on engine HYD Atlas Hyd Steering full Sea deck package Ipilot TM Alum trailer. 281 802 9151


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Reduced 29900.00


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Its reduced way below book


----------

